# Sievert Dealer



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Just received my torch from NGT. I ordered it last week. 
I was really impressed when I got a phone call within a few hours of E-mailing a request for information.
Just wanted to give credit for fast and friendly service.http://ngtmodels.com/
NGT Models


Harvey C.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the same experiance from NGT models, when I ordered Roundhouse parts.  Very prompt reply to my email and had the order placed within an hour.
 
Thanks
Steve


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

What burner tips did you get? I use the 2942 most of the time and 2943 for big jobs. I have a 2944 but never used it.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I went with the general recommendation, 2942. Should be easy to add others as the need arises. 
Of course, I'm a total novice at boiler making. 

Harvey C.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2942 will do a 2.5" copper pipe just fine. Probably all you'll need for Gauge 1 work.


----------



## Ora Banda (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, Bob...


Just curious about what gas pressure you operate your burner at? I am just getting around to unpacking my old Sievert gear into the new workshop and notice I have the gas regulator screwed into almost max a 28psi. Seems to work okay but have long since lost the instructions.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi John: Don't know. My regulator does not have a gauge. I should put one in just to see.

Bob



P.S. Ain't moving fun?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Harvey - How does one place an order with NGT? Via phone? I see no ordering info on their web site. 

Thanks.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 04/01/2009 10:23 AM
Harvey - How does one place an order with NGT? Via phone? I see no ordering info on their web site. 

Thanks.

Email them, I sent my shopping list of items needed, and got a reply with individual prices and a shipping quote. Paid with Paypal.

Very prompt reply to all emails.

Steve


----------



## daveb (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all, I ordered my torch directly from Sievert USA. It was delivered in a couple of days. I ordered their regulator along with three burners 3940, 2941, and2943.The handle is a 3488(?). The instructions for the burner say the recommended pressure is 28 psi, but you can operate at higher pressures. The regulator pressure numbers begin at 28. So if you turn your tank on the pressure starts at 28. It can be adjusted up to 60. I have been running it at 28 with the small burner and don't have a problem with easyflow45. This is my first experience with silver solder. I have never built anything with metal but decided to build Kozo's New Shay. Today I finished soldering all the parts for the frame, which I should have complete this week. Next step is the wheels. Before the frame I had never run a mill, and now I start to learn the lathe. This has been quite an experience. 

Dave Barker 
Bow NH


----------



## dhamer52 (Jan 2, 2008)

I also had great service from NGT. They were quick in answering the phone and returning emails. I ordered the Roundhouse Russell from them and when it arrived damaged a quick phone call and they took care of it. Once I got the Russell back from Roundhouse with the new body NGT called me to see if everything was alright and if it was running good. You don't find that kind of service much anymore.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just ordered a Sievert rig. My little oxy-acetylene rig is too small for much boiler work.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 04/01/2009 3:39 PM
Just ordered a Sievert rig. My little oxy-acetylene rig is too small for much boiler work.

I guess there are no more bar-b-ques working since the propane tanks are on the Sievert rigs.


----------



## Mickeyls (Jan 2, 2008)

Dumb Question, what gas source does the torches use?


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Any standard, refillable propane tank. A 20 pounder like those on a bar-b-que works perfect.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Bar-B-Que sized propane tank. Which run about $60 'round here. 

Harvey C.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Propane.


----------



## NGTmodels (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello, 

Zoë , from NGT Models.

Could ya'll please, take a moment and let me know 
which Sievert Burners (tips) are those most wanted, 
I'll make a point of having them on hand. 

I appreciate all the wonderful comments about NGT Models you've all given.
Makes the effort well worth while.

May I bring your attention to the following link:

http://gardenrailwayrealism.pbworks.com/

It's a collection of articles about building Garden Railways,

with some beautiful photos. 


Thanks, 

Zoë Topper


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS Zoë!!


----------



## daveb (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Zoe, I have the following tips 3940 small, 2941 middle and 2943. I am new to this and these were recommended by people a lot smarter than me. 

Dave Barker 
Bow NH


----------



## NGTmodels (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Dwight, 

How's the Torch working out for you, hope you're happy with it? 

Thanks for the info, we currently stock the 2941, 42 and 43 standard burners, 
but we've had several requests for the 3524 and 3525 Cyclone tips as well. 

The 3488 handle seems the most popular, with the 3509 7" neck tube. 

3940 is not one I've noticed before, what are you using it for, Dave? 

Thanks,









Zoë


----------



## daveb (Jan 2, 2008)

Zoe, the 3940 is the smallest tip. I'm using it for silver soldering on the frame of the Kozo new shay. The other tips are for the boiler soldering. I also use the 3488 handle with the 7" neck tube. I think Sievert told me that the 3940 was a replacement for one of their smaller tips. 

Dave Barker 
Bow NH


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dwight, 

How's the Torch working out for you, hope you're happy with it?
Actually Zoë, I haven't used it yet. Buying it (for me) falls into the "buy your toys before you retire and can't afford them" category.  

As for tips, I suspect many (if not most) of us heard about Sievert propane torches in Kozo's books, or from someone who heard about them in Kozo's books.  Kozo recommends either a 3526 or a 2943 for relatively large boiler work, and a selection of smaller tips for general work. I believe he actually specefies these small tip numbers in his first Shay book, but I don't have it handy at the moment.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

I made a compromise: I bought the biggest one and the one with the "turbo-swirl" to get into a firebox (I am away from home right now so I don't have the part numbers). The big one can be throttled down to soldering a small Midwest boiler. For even smaller stuff like fittings I use the notorious Benzomatic torches. For these jobs they are easier to handle. 
Regards


----------

